# Machine skates.



## John Conroy (Mar 22, 2019)

I'm going to need to move my lathe away from wall at some point to finish setting up the taper attachment and i don't want to repeat the method I used to move it to it's present spot. Rolling it around on round bars made me nervous. I've planned to build some skates for years and finally got around to it. The 2 X 3 tubing is compliments of PeterT here and the 32 6205 bearings came from Amazon ($70), some 1" cold rolled round bar and some washers. These should be robust enough to support any machine I'll ever have. I'll road test them later this weekend.


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 22, 2019)

lookin' good!


----------

